# Cheddarwurst



## KEN W

Anyone add cheese to any of their sausage recipes?Can't find any recipes when doing a search.If so....can you give the recipe?


----------



## FairwayCAL

I spoke to a local butcher/meat processor friend and he told me, " it all depends on how much cheese you like!" But for their regular cheddar brats or cheddar polish they use high temp cheeses and put 1.5 lb to every 12.5lb meat. I use the butcher & packer supply company for my supplies. And I asked a representative there too, and she said their recommendation is 1 1/4 lb high temp cheese to 12.5 lb meat. So that certainly seems pretty consistant. But the butcher friend said to make sure the cheese is separated well, and colder than the meat so meat sticks to it instead of the cheese all sticking together. and to pay close attention to the stuffer to make sure the cheese isn't bunching up in the bottom. hope this helps!


----------



## KEN W

Thanks for the tips Cal.The only recipe I could find is from Curley's Sausage Co.......This also figures out to 1.25 lbs of cheese for 12.5 lbs. of meat.

Cheddarwurst Recipe

25# pork trim(or 15# venison and 10# pork)
Brat seasoning
.75# ice cold water.
2.5# diced cheddar cheese.

Grind meat through 1/4th plate once.
Place meat in mixing pan and add seasoning and water, hand mix for 8 minutes, then add cheese and mix 2 more minutes.
Pack meat firmly in stuffer.
Stuff in natural hog casings.
Link to desired length.
Package and freeze.


----------



## born to hunt

has anyone tried aadding wild rice to their sausage recipe? It sure would seem good in the above one from Ken.


----------



## KEN W

I made both a cheddar sausage and a Salami with cheddar last weekend.I used a Knockwurst recipe and added 8 oz. of cheese to 10 lbs of meat.Came out great.This was 50% venison and 50% pork

The Cotto Salami with cheese was also really good.This was 50% Antelope and 50% pork.


----------

